
China is not the source of our problems – corporate greed is (opinion) – CNN - dahacker
https://www.cnn.com/2019/05/26/opinions/china-is-not-the-enemy-sachs/index.html
======
corodra
Because China lacks its own greedy folks and America is the birthplace and
only stronghold of greed. Never is China’s history have there been
humanitarian violations. That’s only happened in Western cultures.
Philanthropy is a widespread, embraced philosophy in China and is completely
rejected and even frowned upon in America.

Kind of CNN’s take in a nutshell at this point.

~~~
yhoneycomb
Yikes. That's a strawman if I've ever seen one.

~~~
corodra
Not if you’ve been following cnn for the past 5 years. I quit following them
about the beginning of the year and this article shows nothing has changed.

------
yhoneycomb
Exactly. The difference between China and the US is that China has a
government that is willing to reign in its companies for the benefit of its
people.

It's surprising to me how most Americans will admit that the US is poorly
governed, and yet it's so hard for many Americans to consider that China might
just be better governed.

